# demagnetized



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

If you put your whole computer on a demagnetizer I would say it is shot. You probably erased or corrupted some chips, cards, memory, hd.
You might try a new hd but it's doubtful.


----------



## Dansbell (Jul 29, 2007)

Blue screen is a memory problem. It could be any number of things that use the system memory. I suspect this is a notebook, if not try pulling all your PCI cards and rebooting. You may try pulling your ram a stick at a time to try and find a bad one. Most likely you will be replacing your ram if not your whole computer. These things don't even like static. You have destroyed some electronic part, I doubt it was the hard drive. If you demagnetized your computer you have possibly wiped your bios along with other chips. I am surprised you were able to reinstall the OS. I got to know, How you accidentally demagnetized it. This has got to be a good story.


----------



## calberto (Sep 6, 2007)

I was opening a store that I work at. Usually I listen to music from my notebook. W/o thinking, I put my notebook on the demagnetizer. *BUZZ* Immediately my first thought was F*&@!!! Sure enough, the computer stopped functioning. I manually restarted it and then that's when all the problems occurred. Anyway, since it could be any number of problems, I'm going to get a diagnostics test at Best Buy. I appreciate both your help. Thank you.


----------



## NothingsLevel (Aug 27, 2006)

A bluescreen is not necessarily a RAM problem. RAM chips shouldn't be damaged by a magnetic field.

Does your recovery CD repartition and reformat the hard drive? If not, you really ought to take that step to make sure the drive isn't completely scrambled. Or, even worse - it might need a low-level format.


----------

